# Pickwick TTJ Tabletop Poultry Plucker



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Just what the subject says, a Pickwick TTJ tabletop poultry plucker. Works great, belt is original but in fine shape, fingers look almost new! Some staining on the finger drum, DH scrubbed with everything he had to get it off, it's just stained.

$250 obo, buyer pays shipping. 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

Pony, I'm sending you a PM.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Horseyrider said:


> Pony, I'm sending you a PM.


And I wrote back to you.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

Woohoo!!!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

This item is sold.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Horseyrider, Once you use it, could you post pics? I am curious about how and how well it works.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

mzgarden said:


> Horseyrider, Once you use it, could you post pics? I am curious about how and how well it works.


 mzgarden, I don't anticipate using it until early fall of 2015. But this was too good a deal to pass up. Pony has made her character known here, and because of that I trust that the machine I receive will be exactly as she represented. So I'm not concerned about the time gap, and I expect to get quite a few good years out of this machine.

There's another thread on this board that shows how a similar machine works. Ya'd better hang on tight! With this type, the feathers will go everywhere, so that has to work with your situation. This is strictly for outdoor work, unless you live like a savage.  There are ways to build cages or hoods for the feathers, but I'm not concerned about that now. 

Anyway, here's the video that was posted by Pony on the other thread about pluckers. If you've ever plucked, you'll understand the advantages really fast. :thumb:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Ldtpgwp0xZc[/ame]


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

thanks. I'd never come across a table top plucker and must have missed the original posting of the video. It was totally just curiosity about how such a thing would work. Your video helped me see - holy smokes! thanks for sharing.


----------

